

The CIO’s Nightmare: Intellectual Property Lawsuits - sjvn
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/The-CIO-s-Nightmare-Intellectual-Property-Lawsuits/ba-p/1168

======
RexRollman
The very first paragraph has a link entitled "Microsoft Office 95 are still
being fought over in courts" as an example of an IP lawsuit, but the current
Novel/Microsoft lawsuit is actually antitrust related. Even the linked to
article (on ZDNet) says that.

It's weird to me that the writer linked to that, unless I misunderstanding
things.

